# Leveldesign



## Thialk (28. Juni 2008)

Hi,
weiß schon jemand, ob die Level sich in D3 genauso verändern, wie in D1+2, oder ob es eine starre Levelstruktur gibt. 

MfG Thialk


----------



## Donmo (28. Juni 2008)

Hättest du den buffed-Blog gelesen wüsstest du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irtan (28. Juni 2008)

Ja.


----------

